# Betta Hammock?



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

I have seen the Betta Hammock in Petco and also on Amazon. It has great reviews but I am still a little skeptical. I know Bettas like to sleep, and I've seen my guy sleep on a fake plant and I've only had him for 2 days. Is this a good product for most Bettas? Do yours actually use it? At first it seemed a little silly to me but apparently a lot of Bettas like it! I suppose that also depends on the particular fish...


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

I have one and my betta only uses it at night.my first betta (he only lived 5 days) loved his hammock! But my current one only sleeps on it at night. It really just depends on the betta. I would say to get one and try it out because even if your betta doesnt use it, he might learn to like it and if not you wont
be out a lot of money.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

One of my bettas loves his hammock; he will lay his whole body across it and sleep that way. Lately though he's been spending more time hanging out underneath it, which while it isn't the intended function, is still cute! My female betta never even touched a hammock when I put one in her tank, and another took a while to figure it out but once he did, he loved it! Like has been said, it just depends on the betta. But I definitely think it's worth a shot! If nothing else, it can make a nice decoration.


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you guys! I think I'll get him one for Christmas. If worse comes to worse and he doesn't use it, I suppose it'll look nice in my natural looking tank. I bought a fake alligator skull for a few Corys I plan on getting and I didn't think he would even look at it. Well, turns out he loves that lol, so maybe he'll like the hammock.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, I think I saw a picture of him in the skull! Too cute. 
A hammock will make a nice Christmas present I think!


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

I have two hammocks currently. One was in my CT Diablo's tank and the other in my DSPK Triton's tank. Neither of them showed any interest in the hammocks. So I moved one into my VT Sol's tank and the other into my CT Blackbeard's tank. Sol enjoys laying on it and playing around it. And Blackbeard enjoys swimming around it. I might get a couple more and see what my other boys think of them. But I like them. ​


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

I am assuming it's just personal preference of the Betta then? hehe, I just love how they all have such different personalities! I guess if he doesn't use it, I can put it close to the bottom and just make it look like another plant or something. He sleeps on the fake plants, so I think he'd probably use it. But hey, $5 isn't much of a waste.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

For the same money you can get an Anubias (live plant). Float it in the tank and you get shade, hides and several hammocks. No special light or care required.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

My betta used his hammock within minutes of me putting it in his tank! Beforehand my boyfriend had spent a good five minutes laughing about what a ridiculous product it was and how the fish would never use it. He shut up quickly! I agree that it depends on the betta. My boy has a pattern with anything new I put in his tank: I can almost see him asking himself can I eat it; if not can I swim though it, under it, over it; or can I sleep on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## screwball69 (Jun 20, 2013)

if your fish likes to sleep on plants you can get him a silk plant with big leaves or a live plant of some sort. mine loves sleeping on the tall plants i have in my aquarium.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I have to agree. It' all depends on his personality. My boy wanted nothing to do with the hammock. He does love to lay in the real floating plants though. It's worth a shot for the $$$.


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

I have several betta's and I'd say almost all use it at one time or another. My big female sleeps on hers, while the other three sleep on the bottom. All of my veiltail guys sleep on theirs. My CT's use theirs as well. 
If you do get one, be sure to check to see if it has a metal wire in it. If it does it is easily removed. Just pull it out at the end that goes into the suction cup with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Traceuse24 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Hammock!*

My baby Po (Poseidon) loves his hammock. At one point in time I had to take it away from him and get him a new one because I was tending to a very very sick Double Tail Half Moon named Momo. 
Needless to say, Po hated it,. He saw me install it into Momo's 1 gallon "Jar" that I was given as a hospice jar (It worked and Momo is wayyyy better now)... 
After I installed it in his jar, I went over to Po to explain why I took it away and he just flared at me. For about 3 days he just flared at me. I would give him food and he would look over to Momo's jar and just swim away from the food (I would have to get away from him in order for him to accept the food. 

I got him a new hammock, and now he's friendly. He makes his bubble nests under it and around it and sleeps on it throughout the day! 
I would say it is a great investment.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My boys love their hammocks too.I made mine from the leaves of silk plants so they are super soft for them,they love sitting on them and playing under them too.I also fix my boys IAL's to a suction cup just under the water & they love using them as a hammock and as a shade also. :-D


----------



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

My betta loved his hammock, then I got the floating log from petsandponds.com and he mainly uses that, I guess because he is more secure at the surface in it. However my other betta used to use the leaf when he was new to his home but now I rarely if ever see him use it. My other 2 betta are too new but one of them flared at the leaf and hasn't gone near it.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

My boys love their hammocks! Definitely worth the investment!


----------



## Tanya1983 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got one of these because they were on sale for two dollars. Neither of my bettas used it. Then, I brought home Vertigo. He has a permanent issue with his swim bladder and therefore cannot swim to the bottom. I put the leaf hammock in his tank close to the level he is usually floating at, and he uses it a lot. Gives him a little relief. As long as he enjoys it, that's all that matters. In my other tanks my bettas prefer the live plants to laze about on.


----------



## meyern (Dec 19, 2013)

What is a good plant that would simulate the betta hammock but is a live plant?


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Traceuse24 said:


> My baby Po (Poseidon) loves his hammock. At one point in time I had to take it away from him and get him a new one because I was tending to a very very sick Double Tail Half Moon named Momo.
> Needless to say, Po hated it,. He saw me install it into Momo's 1 gallon "Jar" that I was given as a hospice jar (It worked and Momo is wayyyy better now)...
> After I installed it in his jar, I went over to Po to explain why I took it away and he just flared at me. For about 3 days he just flared at me. I would give him food and he would look over to Momo's jar and just swim away from the food (I would have to get away from him in order for him to accept the food.
> 
> ...


This was too funny. xD

Both my boys, for the most part, ignore their betta hammocks; however, they both seem to enjoy swimming through their floating logs. The only time Gally would ever lay on the hammock would be when the water level has reduce significantly due to evaporation, and so the water level is about half an inch above the hammock. Kiri just swims by the hammock, or above it, but doesn't ever stay on it.


----------

